# Mitsubishi WS 55315 remote control issue



## Joels49686 (Dec 24, 2012)

So here's one for somebody with some tech expertise....Mitsubishi WS 55315 that is several years old, but has really low mileage on it because it is in our basement and the system we use the most is on the main level in our home. It started acting a little flakey several months ago and I've really only started to tshoot it over the last few days. The only command that it will respond to from the remote is the "on" command. Then it's as if the batteries are dead in the remote (yes I have changed them). It has to be something electronic in the set, or a circuit or something. I have a Xantech MRC88 system that controls everything, and the only command that it will recognize from the Xantech system is the on command as well. Neither the Xantech or the factory Mits remote will do anything except turn the unit on. Everything works great with the buttons on the front of the TV, input select, channel up/down.....everything! But it's frustrating to have several thousand dollars worth of control system and have to go to the set to change the input when I change from DVD to Satellite or Wii, or turn it all off. Any ideas would be much appreciated. No malfunction codes stored, unplugged from power for several days to try to "reset", like I said.....new batteries in (original, factory supplied) remote.......at wits end and it would probably be several hundred dollars to get a tech to come to fix it. If I can't fix it myself I'll probably just replace it with a thousand dollar plasma or something. Please help!

:help:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Check the front panel control switches. The corrode sometimes and start conducting enough to tie up the micro. You should be able to unplug the switch panel and still control the set with the remote to test.


----------



## Joels49686 (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes, already tried that.....did it again just to be sure (and because it seems like the most plausible solution based on the symptoms) but alas,.....no joy. All that I can think is that there is a module that doesn't want to work once the set has powered on. I would be happy to throw 40 or 50 bucks at it just to see if it is the problem. Everything looks to be modular in this thing, and the card that the IR receiver is mounted on in the middle of the set is a small card (about the size of an iPhone). If I could figure out what part to order I would buy it just to try for an easy fix. 
Any chance that someone here could help point me in the right direction to figure that out?

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Look for a coolant leak, though not common in this set. Sounds like something is keeping the micro busy. Maybe a short on a control line or data bus.


----------

